# Kindle Etiquette



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

This topic came up on another forum I browse on an infrequent basis: http://www.etiquettehell.com/smf/index.php?topic=53929.0

What situations is it okay to read your Kindle? What situations is it not okay to read your Kindle?

Have you ever had anyone make a disparaging comment about your Kindle, similar to the one posted in the link above? If so, how did you respond?


----------



## Hugh Critz (Mar 10, 2009)

My wife got pissed when I started reading Kindle at the dinner table.  I think that's probably where I'll have to draw the line.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow there really are boards for everything.  And they use the same software as KB.  Really though,  I think the people making the comments didn't think he was reading a book and they were way out of line in any case.  I think it is fine to read a Kindle anywhere you would read any other book.  I think that would make the dinner table out of bounds.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I will read my Kindle about anywhere I would a book, ie. about anywhere I choose.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

If someone made a comment like that to me in public, I'd drop a C-bomb on them before they could blink.  Then ask how many dozen books they'd read in the past month.  I despise people who can't mind their own business.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

dinner table is OK if everyone else is Reading too. I agree if it is not appropriate to be reading, book, magazine, or kindle it is not. Reading an unrecognized device for reading does not warrent a rude remark. 
Sylvia


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

In our family, it's okay to read at breakfast (usually someone has a newspaper), mostly at lunch (usually depends on where we are eating), and never at dinner. So I wouldn't pull out my Kindle at dinner, just like I wouldn't want one of the others to read a book or magazine.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

geko29 said:


> If someone made a comment like that to me in public, I'd drop a C-bomb on them before they could blink. Then ask how many dozen books they'd read in the past month. I despise people who can't mind their own business.


I live here in Maine where strangers don't tend to make comments to other strangers. So stories like this always amaze me. If someone said something to me, I'm not sure what I would do. Probably just stare at them.

L


----------



## shima (Feb 28, 2009)

Technically it's not ok to read your Kindle for the first 20 minutes or so of the flight until they allow you to turn back on electronic devices....

Other than that, I read Kindle everywhere.


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

Sparkplug said:


> This topic came up on another forum I browse on an infrequent basis: http://www.etiquettehell.com/smf/index.php?topic=53929.0
> 
> What situations is it okay to read your Kindle? What situations is it not okay to read your Kindle?
> 
> Have you ever had anyone make a disparaging comment about your Kindle, similar to the one posted in the link above? If so, how did you respond?


If you'd read a book, read a Kindle; otherwise, don't. Any time there is not implied social contact, implied attention to other activities (such as driving), reading a book perfectly fine -- especially waiting in line for _anything_.

The response, if they were as rude as the linked piece, is simple: [distracted] "You know, I was just reading in this book I have here on this device, that, quote, 'today more and more people find it acceptable to comment upon, and attempt to control, the actions of others, even though it remains a f***ing impolite and rude thing to do', unquote. Don't you find that fascinating? Oh, sorry, what were you saying?"

Works every time and there's little they can really say in reply.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

The table is off limits too in my household -- unless I'm eating alone! I wish my husband was a "reader", then we could mutually agree to times for when it is okay to eat and read together. Although I'll need to ask him tonight why it's okay to have the TV on sometimes while we eat, but it's not okay for me to read at the table.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

V said:


> If you'd read a book, read a Kindle; otherwise, don't. Any time there is not implied social contact, implied attention to other activities (such as driving), reading a book perfectly fine -- especially waiting in line for _anything_.
> 
> The response, if they were as rude as the linked piece, is simple: [distracted] "You know, I was just reading in this book I have here on this device, that, quote, 'today more and more people find it acceptable to comment upon, and attempt to control, the actions of others, even though it remains a f***ing impolite and rude thing to do', unquote. Don't you find that fascinating? Oh, sorry, what were you saying?"
> 
> Works every time and there's little they can really say in reply.


I like that - I might leave the expletive out (I mean why be offensive when you are trying teach them not to be rude )


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Sparkplug said:


> Although I'll need to ask him tonight why it's okay to have the TV on sometimes while we eat, but it's not okay for me to read at the table.


Make sure he doesn't have a mouthful of food when you ask that.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

PJS said:


> Wow there really are boards for everything. And they use the same software as KB. Really though, I think the people making the comments didn't think he was reading a book and they were way out of line in any case. I think it is fine to read a Kindle anywhere you would read any other book. I think that would make the dinner table out of bounds.


And thank you for not using pink 

That situation probably would have turned into one of those "O God, Mom--please don't embarrass me moments" that my daughter hates. 
Speaking of my daughter, one of our favorite quick outings when she was growing up was to get a new book at the bookstore, then hit Roundtable pizza for a couple of hours of silent pizza eating & reading. I gave her my K1--maybe we should revive the tradition.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

PJS said:


> I like that - I might leave the expletive out (I mean why be offensive when you are trying teach them not to be rude )


Yes, I don't think using expletives would fall under proper ettiquette.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Sparkplug said:


> Yes, I don't think using expletives would fall under proper ettiquette.


Why the frak not?

Lara Amber


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Sparkplug said:


> This topic came up on another forum I browse on an infrequent basis: http://www.etiquettehell.com/smf/index.php?topic=53929.0
> 
> What situations is it okay to read your Kindle? What situations is it not okay to read your Kindle?
> 
> Have you ever had anyone make a disparaging comment about your Kindle, similar to the one posted in the link above? If so, how did you respond?


No one has disparaged my Kindle. I have gotten disapproving remarks about my reading BOOKS in inappropriate situations (according to the commenter anyway), but nothing specifically about the Kindle. Now, my iPhone has triggered some remarks about brains turning to mush due to everyone needing to text and SMS and email and blah blah all the time... which prompts me to turn around and say "excuse me, could you please pipe down a bit? I'm reading the complete works of William Shakespeare on my iPhone and I'm at that really great part of the Taming of the Shrew where Kate is losing it completely. I'm trying to concentrate on the poetry. Thanks."


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

It must be because I live in a known high tech area, but I've never gotten any negative comments when using my iPhone.  Either it's ignored outright, or people want to talk about it (we've had them since they first came out, not so much of a novelty factor now).  As for the etiquette side of things, Kindle etiquette for me is the same as reading on the iPhone; acceptable while waiting for appointments or reservations, or while eating alone.  Not acceptable if hubby is expecting conversation or other social situations.

The Kindle is mostly garnering a LOT of questions from people.  In fact, I'm starting to feel like I don't want to even try to read it in public any more as I can't get any actual reading done!  LOL


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

Sparkplug said:


> Yes, I don't think using expletives would fall under proper ettiquette.


That, my dear plucky Sparkplug, is precisely the point of using them  They are like any other words, they have their proper uses to communicate, color, and shade ideas.

I can't imagine anyone from Texas, where I live, being rude enough to make a comment such as was linked -- not without a big smile to tell ya they're just teasin' -- but in the states I've lived in before, the kinda rude they feel comfortable being, getting off with only the one expletive is going kinda soft. I may have gone native here in Texas but I haven't lost my command for language for transplants (of which we have a lot, being the Texas tech mecca) when they go out of their way to earn it.



LaraAmber said:


> Why the frak not?


Hahaha, that was priceless!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

LOL I'm sorry as long as I'm not reading in church or during "family time" it's nobody's business but mine when and where I read. Common courtesy should always be used but if your waiting for a bus/ class to start etc who cares?


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I read mine everywhere. If I'm not rudely ignoring someone I'm with, why should anyone else care what I do while I am waiting? I would probably say "I'm sorry, but what makes you think I care about your opinion?" & go about reading........ 
and thank you Harvey for NOT choosing that horrendous peachy/pinky color for the boards!
kjn


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

<snip>


pomlover2586 said:


> as long as I'm not reading in church


</snip>

I have a Bible on mine, so I can read it in church, too!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

LOL ok my bad! Go read it in church then! Just be prepared to explain it to the preacher/pastor!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I believe etiquette calls for ignoring such comments, seeing as people like that thrive on any feed back they get. I believe we call them trolls online. However, popular culture would call for a scathing remark about the stupidity of people who think their incorrect assumptions give them any right to judge anyone. Personally, I would give the same reaction I gave anyone who so much as looked at me funny when I breastfed my son in public (demurely covered for my own comfort) and blow a raspberry at them!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> I believe etiquette calls for ignoring such comments, seeing as people like that thrive on any feed back they get. I believe we call them trolls online. However, popular culture would call for a scathing remark about the stupidity of people who think their incorrect assumptions give them any right to judge anyone. Personally, I would give the same reaction I gave anyone who so much as looked at me funny when I breastfed my son in public (demurely covered for my own comfort) and blow a raspberry at them!


Good answer!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I also think its assumption on the rude person. they may approve of your reading just not recognize the technology. some people are also just rude and not engaging is best.
Sylvia


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

I've been criticized for using my iPhone in public and at restaurants before.  I'm going to do what I want to and not concern myself with what people think.  I would much rather spend my time reading blogs/news or a book than stare at the walls in boredom while waiting.  In my opinion it's no ones business and I would readily tell a stranger to blah off.  Seriously, why would someone be so petty as to bother themselves with something like that. Now if it were someone having an annoying conversation on a phone I could understand but discretely using a phone/device to read or text from??


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

Like most, I say anytime a book would be innappropriate, so would a Kindle.  Ex: at a family gathering when everyone is sitting around chatting, they would look askance at someone reading, but if the chat is several small separate groups, that's a different story.  

As far as rude public comments, I've never gotten any, only the occasional expression of interest / curiosity.  It could be my age -- wanna become invisible to anyone under 40?  Become a 67 year old woman. 

Kathie (retired & loving it)


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Tonight we went to Panera break, because I was feeling like soup and some fancy schmanzy coffee. I ignored my husband in order to read my Kindle, he ignored me in order to read his book. The only perceived rudeness was my sharing with him an excerpt of what I was reading when he was within pages of the end of his book.

I should have been shot!


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> I ignored my husband in order to read my Kindle, he ignored me in order to read his book.


I recall from my own restaurant days a waitress who, when looking at a table with a man and woman each reading different books, remarked "Oh, that's so sad." I never was able to convince her that some people are simply comfortable enough with each other that they don't have to spend every waking moment reinforcing their bond -- she had a depth you couldn't drown a flea in.

I keep thinking there's some poor waitress somewhere is looking at my wife and I, both reading Kindles, thinking "aw, that's so sad," and I can't help but chuckle. There's 'night out with the wife, all cozy and romantic' and then there's 'hungry. want food. feed. now.' and, by God, when she gets like that I damn well feed her and don't want any silly talk slowing it down.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

/\/\/\ Amen, Brother, Amen.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> I believe etiquette calls for ignoring such comments, seeing as people like that thrive on any feed back they get. I believe we call them trolls online. However, popular culture would call for a scathing remark about the stupidity of people who think their incorrect assumptions give them any right to judge anyone. Personally, I would give the same reaction I gave anyone who so much as looked at me funny when I breastfed my son in public (demurely covered for my own comfort) and blow a raspberry at them!


Brilliant! That's better than the, "say something, I dare you" look that I sported. Your response is much more playful.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

V said:


> I recall from my own restaurant days a waitress who, when looking at a table with a man and woman each reading different books, remarked "Oh, that's so sad." I never was able to convince her that some people are simply comfortable enough with each other that they don't have to spend every waking moment reinforcing their bond -- she had a depth you couldn't drown a flea in.
> 
> I keep thinking there's some poor waitress somewhere is looking at my wife and I, both reading Kindles, thinking "aw, that's so sad," and I can't help but chuckle. There's 'night out with the wife, all cozy and romantic' and then there's 'hungry. want food. feed. now.' and, by God, when she gets like that I damn well feed her and don't want any silly talk slowing it down.


See, that's a good strong relationship in my eyes. Both parties secure enough in themselves and in each others affections where they can be doing their own thing.

I have felt funny taking my Kindle out at work to read on my supper break because everyone is so intrigued by it...I get very little reading done. Plus, we've had some thefts, so the less people that know I have a Kindle at work, the better.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

V said:


> I recall from my own restaurant days a waitress who, when looking at a table with a man and woman each reading different books, remarked "Oh, that's so sad." I never was able to convince her that some people are simply comfortable enough with each other that they don't have to spend every waking moment reinforcing their bond -- she had a depth you couldn't drown a flea in.
> 
> I keep thinking there's some poor waitress somewhere is looking at my wife and I, both reading Kindles, thinking "aw, that's so sad," and I can't help but chuckle. There's 'night out with the wife, all cozy and romantic' and then there's 'hungry. want food. feed. now.' and, by God, when she gets like that I damn well feed her and don't want any silly talk slowing it down.


My mother-in-law once notoriously said that I couldn't be much company for my husband, because I read too much.

It seems to me a healthy relationship has moments of intense focus on one another and moments of quiet companionship where it's enough to just be together. If you constantly don't have any mental stimulation outside of one another, what treasures do you bring to each other at the end of the day? I think you have to have some sort of separate existence in order to renew the relationship.

And we don't talk to each other when the waitress tosses down the food either -- in fact, she best get her hands out of the way.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kjn33 said:


> I read mine everywhere. If I'm not rudely ignoring someone I'm with, why should anyone else care what I do while I am waiting? I would probably say "I'm sorry, but what makes you think I care about your opinion?" & go about reading........
> and thank you Harvey for NOT choosing that horrendous peachy/pinky color for the boards!
> kjn


You do know that you can change the color, right? That little row of colored boxes in the upper right allows each person so choose their own color scheme for KindleBoards.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> LOL ok my bad! Go read it in church then! Just be prepared to explain it to the preacher/pastor!


I think Ann von Hagel has persuaded her pastor to buy a Kindle and he puts his sermon on it.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> I believe etiquette calls for ignoring such comments, seeing as people like that thrive on any feed back they get. I believe we call them trolls online. However, popular culture would call for a scathing remark about the stupidity of people who think their incorrect assumptions give them any right to judge anyone. Personally, I would give the same reaction I gave anyone who so much as looked at me funny when I breastfed my son in public (demurely covered for my own comfort) and blow a raspberry at them!


The one and only time I ever got a comment while breastfeeding in public (and I fed my children everywhere) someone told me I should "go do that in the bathroom." And I said, "Oh? And when was the last time you ate breakfast in the bathroom?"

I was so proud of myself! LOL.

L


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Leslie said:


> The one and only time I ever got a comment while breastfeeding in public (and I fed my children everywhere) someone told me I should "go do that in the bathroom." And I said, "Oh? And when was the last time you ate breakfast in the bathroom?"
> 
> I was so proud of myself! LOL.
> 
> L


Awesome! The only time I was embarrassed was at the Monster Jam, when my son threw the blanket onto the people in front of us and they turned to hand it back to me...at least I wasn't on the jumbo-tron screen! 
I have my own philosophy...I never return rudeness with rudeness, if it is a personal attack I will either leave or ask them to leave, and if it is general rudeness, I reply with raspberries! Childish, but it gets the point across and it's better than cussing them out! I wish society could return to a time when we didn't need laws for everything and social censure was enough to keep people in line!


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm sure it will not be OK for me to read it in church.  
Even before they start, I think someone would have something to say about that.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Leslie said:


> The one and only time I ever got a comment while breastfeeding in public (and I fed my children everywhere) someone told me I should "go do that in the bathroom." And I said, "Oh? And when was the last time you ate breakfast in the bathroom?"
> 
> I was so proud of myself! LOL.
> 
> L


Oh! Oh! I had that happen to me one time too - it was mall security saying "excuse me ma'am - I'd like to help you move to an area where you'll be more comfortable." I said "where would that be?" and they said "oh, in the restroom," and I said "is there a sofa there?" (I was sitting on a sofa-type seat in a public seating area in a mall) and they said "no, no - it's just a regular mall restroom," and I said "well no, I'll be more comfortable here." Then they said I *had* to move, and I said "I'm staying here until my baby is done nursing. If your boss wants you to call the police, that's fine. I will be happy to make a full report to the officer about how you attempted to prevent me from feeding my baby in an area where it is legal and protected for me to feed my baby." He went away to discuss it with his supervisor, and never came back.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

webhill said:


> Oh! Oh! I had that happen to me one time too - it was mall security saying "excuse me ma'am - I'd like to help you move to an area where you'll be more comfortable." I said "where would that be?" and they said "oh, in the restroom," and I said "is there a sofa there?" (I was sitting on a sofa-type seat in a public seating area in a mall) and they said "no, no - it's just a regular mall restroom," and I said "well no, I'll be more comfortable here." Then they said I *had* to move, and I said "I'm staying here until my baby is done nursing. If your boss wants you to call the police, that's fine. I will be happy to make a full report to the officer about how you attempted to prevent me from feeding my baby in an area where it is legal and protected for me to feed my baby." He went away to discuss it with his supervisor, and never came back.


Good for you! I usually tended toward the more snarky.  I had someone staring at us, and I just leaned over and told them to pull up a chair because they might miss the next show in 20 minutes. LOL.


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

I've never understood the issue with breastfeeding in public. Or people who are offended by it. When they're feeding, unless you look closely, _intentionally_, they look like they're just holding the kid. When the kid is being attached and removed, it's head is in the way.

idiot in restaurant: "oh, the nerve of that woman, breastfeeding in public like that. I'm going to talk to the manager."

me: "I hadn't noticed she was breastfeeding but I _had_ noticed her baby stopped crying so I could enjoy my meal. Maybe you shouldn't be eyeing other women's chests, mam, and causing yourself such discomfort."

It's also amusing to find that most of the people offended by breastfeeding aren't at all offended at 10yr olds dressing like pole dancers.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Working as a server, I often deal with complaints from guests complaining about seeing someone breastfeed at the table. I've been told I should ask them to move to the bathroom. I told them I don't expect any of my guests to eat in the bathroom.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Working as a server, I often deal with complaints from guests complaining about seeing someone breastfeed at the table. I've been told I should ask them to move to the bathroom. I told them I don't expect any of my guests to eat in the bathroom.


Thank you luv - from a non-mom but I agree wholeheartedly with you


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I think back to breastfeeding days...if I had a Kindle then, I would have been as happy as a pig in mud.   I remember being able to sort of hold a book, but it wasn't a cinch, and I tended to watch TV -- and I am not a TV fan. If I could have been reading for all those hours....sigh.

New moms, you are lucky to live in a Kindleized world!

L


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm a guy, but the breastfeeding issue seems silly to me.  I don't see the big deal of it, and you rarely see it anyways.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I really don't get the breastfeeding thing.  A lot of folks think that you have to be into the whole, Great Earth Mother thing to do it--I never planned on it until I read that (27 years ago--don't know today's opinion) there were things in breast milk that weren't available in formula.  So I figured that I'd better do it.  What surprised me then and now is --what do people think boobs are for?  Cause it aint just decoration!  How twisted has society gotten where something so natural is considered gross?  Before I step off my soapbox--I thought this same thing when everyone was all shocked about Selma Hayak breastfeeding another woman's baby.  I don't know that I could have ever done that outside of some really drastic circumstances, but what a love of humanity that showed. It made me feel a little small.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Who wouldn't want to feed on Salma's magnificent bosoms?


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Leslie said:


> You do know that you can change the color, right? That little row of colored boxes in the upper right allows each person so choose their own color scheme for KindleBoards.
> 
> L


Actually, I did not know that.  When I got here it was blue, so I thought it was always blue for everyone. I saw the colored squares at the top, but never really paid much attention to them. This is the first time I have joined a forum like this, but now I know-thanks.
kjn


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> I really don't get the breastfeeding thing. A lot of folks think that you have to be into the whole, Great Earth Mother thing to do it--I never planned on it until I read that (27 years ago--don't know today's opinion) there were things in breast milk that weren't available in formula. So I figured that I'd better do it. What surprised me then and now is --what do people think boobs are for? Cause it aint just decoration! How twisted has society gotten where something so natural is considered gross? Before I step off my soapbox--I thought this same thing when everyone was all shocked about Selma Hayak breastfeeding another woman's baby. I don't know that I could have ever done that outside of some really drastic circumstances, but what a love of humanity that showed. It made me feel a little small.


Since you gave us the switch to derail this conversation... 

They were talking about Selma Hayak on the radio and people were calling in about how "disgusting" it was and asking if she was "addicted" to breastfeeding or got off on it. Yep, people are that dumb. I so wanted to call in and ask one of these people, "So, what do you think people did before formula was invented?" and "Do me a favor, go look up the word 'wet nurse' and read the definition aloud 10 times until it sinks in".

If anyone told me it was rude to read in public I would remind them it's rude to speak to strangers without a proper introduction, so they can either leave their calling card in the silver tray, or go find a mutual acquaintance to introduce us.

Lara Amber


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, some people really look for things to B**** about.    

I've never gotten any Kindle komments in public, but I haven't been out with it that much. Tomorrow I'm flying to Portland, we'll see if I get any interesting komments then.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've actually gotten more rude comments about my iphone than my Kindle (and I've only had the phone for a little over a week!) I use it for everything (although I rarely actually talk on the phone) and it's almost always in my hand. Lets, see I have the Kindle App, internet, audiobooks, tv shows, movies, pictures, sudoku, solitare, weather, news, text messaging, my grocery list, email, tip calculator, maps, notes, calendar, camera, clock....And so many more things. If I don't have it, one of my kids has stolen it. I some apps for them too: US presidents, phonics, coloring, yahtzee.

As for breastfeeding, I only nursed my last 2 and perfected "the look" if anyone gave me a hard time..It's the same look I give my children when they're misbehaving in public. One of my children, I NEVER have to yell at..I just look at her..My son on the other hand, I could beat him over the head and yell into a megaphone and it wouldn't sink in. (not that I do...I lost the megaphone)


----------



## dixielogs (Dec 14, 2008)

I have no problem with breastfeeding in public for an infant, but I do draw the line when I watched a todler of about 3 climb up onto mommy's lap, pull up her shirt and start nursing while she just continued talking to her friend there in the middle of the mall.  That, IMO, is not the same thing at all.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

OK I'm reading my KK while waiting for my car to be washed.  A complete stranger decides to talk to me.  I verrrry politely passed the time of day with him and then went back to reading.  Now, who is rude, the person who interrupted me or me because I want to read?  The guy thought I was rude.  However, I kept my cool and was very kind in the face of his comment.  Kinda like being on a plane I guess.

However, last October I went to the polling place to cast my vote.  It was a longer line than usual.  I went into the voting booth.  Our state had several important issues on the ballot.  Some guy enters the booth next to me and. . . his cell phone rings and he proceeds to have a very loud and annoying conversation with his wife about their grocery list.  Now THAT is rude.  What happened to the old rule "silence is golden"?

As for breastfeeding, God bless those mothers for wanting only the best for their babies.


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

dixielogs said:


> I have no problem with breastfeeding in public for an infant, but I do draw the line when I watched a todler of about 3 climb up onto mommy's lap, pull up her shirt and start nursing while she just continued talking to her friend there in the middle of the mall. That, IMO, is not the same thing at all.


I have to totally agree!


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

Tippy said:


> OK I'm reading my KK while waiting for my car to be washed. A complete stranger decides to talk to me. I verrrry politely passed the time of day with him and then went back to reading. Now, who is rude, the person who interrupted me or me because I want to read? The guy thought I was rude.


If he just asked the time, that's excusable -- not sure not having a time-piece in this day and age is excusable, in and if itself -- but beyond that it's just rude.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I think back to breastfeeding days...if I had a Kindle then, I would have been as happy as a pig in mud.  I remember being able to sort of hold a book, but it wasn't a cinch, and I tended to watch TV -- and I am not a TV fan. If I could have been reading for all those hours....sigh.
> 
> New moms, you are lucky to live in a Kindleized world!
> 
> L


Exactly! If I were a wealthy woman, I'd be giving Kindles to new parents. With book lights.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Working as a server, I often deal with complaints from guests complaining about seeing someone breastfeed at the table. I've been told I should ask them to move to the bathroom. I told them I don't expect any of my guests to eat in the bathroom.


You're supposed to ask the nursing mom to move? Or you're supposed to ask the complainer to move? I think you should ask the complainer to move, personally.  I don't suppose we can start a letter-writing campaign to your restaurant without getting you in serious trouble, huh?


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I've actually gotten more rude comments about my iphone than my Kindle (and I've only had the phone for a little over a week!) I use it for everything (although I rarely actually talk on the phone) and it's almost always in my hand. Lets, see I have the Kindle App, internet, audiobooks, tv shows, movies, pictures, sudoku, solitare, weather, news, text messaging, my grocery list...


Yeah, me too... and what gets me nutso is when I am grocery shopping, and stop to look at my list (on the iPhone) and some random other shopper snarkily comments something along the lines of "I don't see why people have to check their email in the supermarket" or whatever. I mean, seriously... neither do I! If my shopping list were on a piece of paper, no one would bat an eye if I stopped to look at it, so I don't really see why my looking at the list on my iPhone should cause a problem. Interestingly I used to have my list on my Palm - like, 10 years ago - and no one ever commented about that. There's something about a phone that makes people ASSume you're doing something stupid!


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

webhill said:


> There's something about a phone that makes people ASSume you're doing something stupid!


I think they're just jealous!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

webhill said:


> Yeah, me too... and what gets me nutso is when I am grocery shopping, and stop to look at my list (on the iPhone) and some random other shopper snarkily comments something along the lines of "I don't see why people have to check their email in the supermarket" or whatever.


Next time, tell 'em you were checking to see if your new kidney/heart had become available for the transplant operation...that should shut 'em up.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

webhill said:


> Yeah, me too... and what gets me nutso is when I am grocery shopping, and stop to look at my list (on the iPhone) and some random other shopper snarkily comments something along the lines of "I don't see why people have to check their email in the supermarket" or whatever.


Tell them - COUGH COUGH COUGH - that you are checking - COUGH COUGH COUGH - to see if the test - COUGH COUGH COUGH - for the plague - COUGH COUGH COUGH - came back negative.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I think Ann von Hagel has persuaded her pastor to buy a Kindle and he puts his sermon on it.
> 
> L


I'm not sure he's putting his sermon on it yet. . . .I think he's keeping it a little bit secret from the other priests and brothers. . .but he's certainly enjoying it.

Ann


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tippy said:


> OK I'm reading my KK while waiting for my car to be washed. A complete stranger decides to talk to me. I verrrry politely passed the time of day with him and then went back to reading. Now, who is rude, the person who interrupted me or me because I want to read? The guy thought I was rude. However, I kept my cool and was very kind in the face of his comment. Kinda like being on a plane I guess.
> 
> However, last October I went to the polling place to cast my vote. It was a longer line than usual. I went into the voting booth. Our state had several important issues on the ballot. Some guy enters the booth next to me and. . . his cell phone rings and he proceeds to have a very loud and annoying conversation with his wife about their grocery list. Now THAT is rude. What happened to the old rule "silence is golden"?


I was SO prepared with my Kindle to wait last November. . .but, alas. . .lots of folks had voted early. In Virginia it's called "in person absentee" which is kind of oxymoronic but it means you can vote at the courthouse ahead of election day and all you need to do is be able to say you work outside the county. Since lots of Arlingtonians work in DC, and there was the expectation of crowds, lots of people took advantage of it. I basically walked in, voted, and walked out, almost just that fast.

Oh, and there were signs all over the place that said 'please turn off your cell phones while in the polling place'. . . .

Ann


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

webhill said:


> You're supposed to ask the nursing mom to move? Or you're supposed to ask the complainer to move? I think you should ask the complainer to move, personally.  I don't suppose we can start a letter-writing campaign to your restaurant without getting you in serious trouble, huh?


They were lucky they said something to me and not my manager. She would have told them she'd serve them their lobster in stall #2. My manager is awesome and doesn't put up with much. She's one of the reasons why I drive an hour to work there.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> They were lucky they said something to me and not my manager. She would have told them she'd serve them their lobster in stall #2. My manager is awesome and doesn't put up with much. She's one of the reasons why I drive an hour to work there.


Lobster!! I'd eat lobster, even in stall #2!! Who's picking up the check?


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

dixielogs said:


> I have no problem with breastfeeding in public for an infant, but I do draw the line when I watched a todler of about 3 climb up onto mommy's lap, pull up her shirt and start nursing while she just continued talking to her friend there in the middle of the mall. That, IMO, is not the same thing at all.


According to the World Health Organization, the world wide age for weaning is 4 years of age. Most mothers in the US don't even make it to one year. That means there sure are ALOT of other countries making up for the lack of extended nnursing in the US.

What bothers me is how there is a double standard for exposed breasts. It is perfectly acceptable to see them in ads to sell everything from beer to websites but God forbid you catch a glimpse of one doing what it was intended to do. 
<stepping off my soapbox now>


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Googlegirl said:


> According to the World Health Organization, the world wide age for weaning is 4 years of age. Most mothers in the US don't even make it to one year. That means there sure are ALOT of other countries making up for the lack of extended nnursing in the US.
> 
> What bothers me is how there is a double standard for exposed breasts. It is perfectly acceptable to see them in ads to sell everything from beer to websites but God forbid you catch a glimpse of one doing what it was intended to do.
> <stepping off my soapbox now>


Your soapbox is my soapbox. I loved breastfeeding my children and would have done it for years but they weaned themselves at 9 months and 6 months (respectively). Oh well.

As for breasts in public, a good friend of mine is the president of the Topfree Equal Rights Association. But that's probably a discussion for another board. 

L


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

speaking of bathroom stalls and breastmilk - 

I went back to work 6 weeks after my son was born but nursed him for 8 months, so I had to pump at work and keep the milk in an igloo cooler with ice packs to bring home for his next day feeding. I wasn't the only new mother doing this in our office, and the only place we could go was the ladies room, in the stalls (this was in 1989 - we didn't have enough clout to get a nice private room).  

So both Kim and I would be seen trudging around with our igloo coolers. One morning we were on the elevator, and one of the executives walked on. He noticed our coolers, and commented 'so, everyone is bringing their lunches today?' We just looked at each other and answered 'uh, yeah! something like that!'

At least when son #2 came along a few years later, I was able to get permission to use the utility closet, which was nice because it had electricity and it's own sink. Only problem was that the door didn't latch very well, so I just sat in the chair against the back of the door to forstall any interruptions. 

So somebody tried to open the door one day (unsuccessfully), and I don't remember how they figured out it was me and tracked me down, but security called my co-worker before I got back to my desk, and asked him what I was doing in the closet... He knew, but couldn't bring himself to tell them! He just said well, you're going to have to ask her yourself... 

So I had to troop down to the security office and explain what I was doing in the closet. 

The next day the door was fixed.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Leslie said:


> As for breasts in public, a good friend of mine is the president of the Topfree Equal Rights Association. But that's probably a discussion for another board.


Oh no it's not! Where does this group meet at?


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

webhill said:


> Oh! Oh! I had that happen to me one time too - it was mall security saying "excuse me ma'am - I'd like to help you move to an area where you'll be more comfortable." I said "where would that be?" and they said "oh, in the restroom," and I said "is there a sofa there?" (I was sitting on a sofa-type seat in a public seating area in a mall) and they said "no, no - it's just a regular mall restroom," and I said "well no, I'll be more comfortable here." Then they said I *had* to move, and I said "I'm staying here until my baby is done nursing. If your boss wants you to call the police, that's fine. I will be happy to make a full report to the officer about how you attempted to prevent me from feeding my baby in an area where it is legal and protected for me to feed my baby." He went away to discuss it with his supervisor, and never came back.


Perfect. I love mamas who stand up for their rights.

And Leslie, I'd be proud, too. I'm usually far more clever ten minutes after a conversation than at the moment.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Your soapbox is my soapbox. I loved breastfeeding my children and would have done it for years but they weaned themselves at 9 months and 6 months (respectively). Oh well.
> 
> As for breasts in public, a good friend of mine is the president of the Topfree Equal Rights Association. But that's probably a discussion for another board.
> 
> L


Let's have a party on our soapbox! My youngest weaned at three and a half. I have a friend who is a professional actress who was appearing in a play that had a topless scene. She was nursing her toddler in the theatre lobby one afternoon when another actor actually told her it was "obscene." He stood on stage with her breasts every night with no complaints, but add a kid, and he freaked out.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

V said:


> If he just asked the time, that's excusable -- not sure not having a time-piece in this day and age is excusable, in and if itself -- but beyond that it's just rude.


Some of us simoply can not wear watches (we stop the time on them)... so yeah, I often (if not carrying my cell phone or kindle) do not have a time piece....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

KMA said:


> And Leslie, I'd be proud, too. I'm usually far more clever ten minutes after a conversation than at the moment.


Yes, that's usually my problem, too!

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

TM said:


> Some of us simoply can not wear watches (we stop the time on them)... so yeah, I often (if not carrying my cell phone or kindle) do not have a time piece....


Me too TM - I cannot wear a watch of any kind, but then since I found out how to tell time on the kindle -


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

There are a lot of Mama's here that breast feed their babies, on the bus, in the park, anywhere it is needed.  I have yet to see or hear any outrage from anyone.  I always try to give a smile and a wink   and a pleasant word whenever I notice, my DH has never noticed    It is always tastefully done (no pun intended   )


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I nursed both my kids for 18 months, and both are incredibly healthy. A friend of mine tried but couldn't nurse, and both of her children have a multitude of problems. I don't know if there is any actual correlation there, but if I have any more kids I will breastfeed them too!
Caps off to all the moms who breastfed, even if it was hard or inconvienient. Sympathy and support for the moms who tried, but couldn't quite make it work. And well wishes to thoes who choose another way to feed your babies. And a great big raspberry to anyone who has a problem with that!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

thank you to all the moms that fought the fight in breast feeding. I nursed mine 'tll they were 1 and the other 2. I fought with doctors about this too. La Leche league rules.  the speed of technology will catch up with society slowly. i phones no longer go just to emails. My husband just got off the AK Ferry and he said there were a lot of kindles in evidence. I have to wait till he gets back to ask how many he just said lots.
Sylvia


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> I nursed both my kids for 18 months, and both are incredibly healthy. A friend of mine tried but couldn't nurse, and both of her children have a multitude of problems. I don't know if there is any actual correlation there, but if I have any more kids I will breastfeed them too!
> Caps off to all the moms who breastfed, even if it was hard or inconvienient. Sympathy and support for the moms who tried, but couldn't quite make it work. And well wishes to thoes who choose another way to feed your babies. And a great big raspberry to anyone who has a problem with that!


100% agreed


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

How did this go from a kindle Etiquette thread to a breast feeding thread? I'm thinking a thread split is in order we've gone waaayyy off topic!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, yes, but there has been periodic comment about Kindling while breast feeding. . . .it's still kind of etiquette in general. . . .



Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> How did this go from a kindle Etiquette thread to a breast feeding thread? I'm thinking a thread split is in order we've gone waaayyy off topic!


I did mention that I would have liked to have had a Kindle back in my breastfeeding days...


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry, I think I started it... ;-)


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> Sorry, I think I started it... ;-)


You invented breast feeding?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You know, it all fits.  There's always someone who's going to be offended by something you're doing, whether it's reading a Kindle in public or breastfeeding or whatever.  My daughter-in-law has perfected the "Are you out of your mind or what?" look when people ask her stuff she thinks is inappropriate.  I'm working on it because there's really no need to say anything if you can do "the look."

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter AKA Agent 72 said:


> You know, it all fits. There's always someone who's going to be offended by something you're doing, whether it's reading a Kindle in public or breastfeeding or whatever. My daughter-in-law has perfected the "Are you out of your mind or what?" look when people ask her stuff she thinks is inappropriate. I'm working on it because there's really no need to say anything if you can do "the look."
> 
> Betsy


I've got "the look" perfected. Just ask my kids.


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

TM said:


> Some of us simoply can not wear watches (we stop the time on them)... so yeah, I often (if not carrying my cell phone or kindle) do not have a time piece....


Pocketwatchs. They tell time, are far harder for the temporally-challenged to kill, and can be used offensively to rude people bothering you while reading your kindle -- what, you thought that chain was _decorative_? 



pomlover2586 said:


> How did this go from a kindle Etiquette thread to a breast feeding thread? I'm thinking a thread split is in order we've gone waaayyy off topic!


Um...oh, I know: it's source material for a book on breastfeeding and e-book reader etiquette that will be compiled into a kindle-book one day.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> You invented breast feeding?


I wish...I could have patented it and I'd be rich from the royalties!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Can't even use pocket watches for people who don't have the proper kindle etiquette to ask the time, tried, my electrifying body is probably just too much - luckily my DH can get close with no damage -  probably why it took me until I was 44 to get married


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

Anju - Member No. 469 said:


> Can't even use pocket watches...


Hourglass? 
Sundial and a flash light for after dark?* 
Grandfather clock and a small red wagon named 'rosebud'?
Buy an analog watch (working or not) and put the hands to 5 o'clock and when anyone asks just say "it's 5pm MWST" (my watch standard time)

(* If you realize the problem, you got the joke; if you didn't realize the problem, _for God's sake, don't out yourself_)


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> Oh no it's not! Where does this group meet at?


 haha, let me know too.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

V said:


> Hourglass?
> Sundial and a flash light for after dark?*
> Grandfather clock and a small red wagon named 'rosebud'?
> Buy an analog watch (working or not) and put the hands to 5 o'clock and when anyone asks just say "it's 5pm MWST" (my watch standard time)
> ...




  

BTW CONGRATS ON 100 POSTS WOO HOO


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL I'm sorry as long as I'm not reading in church (forgot how to do a quote.  I read in church, My NIV Bible is on Kindle.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Dori said:


> LOL I'm sorry as long as I'm not reading in church (forgot how to do a quote.  I read in church, My NIV Bible is on Kindle.


Dori - nice to have you back  we have missed you


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I would have LOVED having my kindle when breastfeeding.... especially during the first year when I think we were always nursing LOL.  I would also love to live in the place where there are boobies being flashed by breastfeeding 3 year olds on a regular basis.... I love a good flash of boobs   I breastfed my youngest til she was 3, but after 2 we rarely nursed out of the house because it wasn't done often.  For most toddlers, once they get moving nursing isnt the same thing as an infant... its just for comfort or security.  Some days I would have paid my daugther to nurse at the park or something at the age of 3 just so she would sit still for longer than 5 minutes   but by that time it was just a morning and night thing.

Anyway, think of all the books we could have read with all those nursing hours put in?!?!


----------



## thorn (Mar 15, 2009)

Sparkplug said:


> This topic came up on another forum I browse on an infrequent basis: http://www.etiquettehell.com/smf/index.php?topic=53929.0
> 
> What situations is it okay to read your Kindle? What situations is it not okay to read your Kindle?
> 
> Have you ever had anyone make a disparaging comment about your Kindle, similar to the one posted in the link above? If so, how did you respond?


hah! if i were ever in the situation described at the target of the link above, i would probably spontaneously begin to read aloud from whatever was in front of me at the time. (since i don't read erotica..  )


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You know, it all fits. There's always someone who's going to be offended by something you're doing, whether it's reading a Kindle in public or breastfeeding or whatever. My daughter-in-law has perfected the "Are you out of your mind or what?" look when people ask her stuff she thinks is inappropriate. I'm working on it because there's really no need to say anything if you can do "the look."
> 
> Betsy


lol I'm very good at giving that "look".


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

patchymama said:


> I would have LOVED having my kindle when breastfeeding.... especially during the first year when I think we were always nursing LOL. I would also love to live in the place where there are boobies being flashed by breastfeeding 3 year olds on a regular basis.... I love a good flash of boobs  I breastfed my youngest til she was 3, but after 2 we rarely nursed out of the house because it wasn't done often. For most toddlers, once they get moving nursing isnt the same thing as an infant... its just for comfort or security. Some days I would have paid my daugther to nurse at the park or something at the age of 3 just so she would sit still for longer than 5 minutes  but by that time it was just a morning and night thing.
> 
> Anyway, think of all the books we could have read with all those nursing hours put in?!?!


Me, too! I had one daughter who woke up when I turned pages too loudly. My Kindle would have made it so much easier. It's also easy to use one-handed and I hated having to limit my books to those I could manage with one hand. Mind you, by the time my younger daughter was done, I could do almost anything while nursing. Sometimes, we even sat still.


----------

